# Good LED light strips for desk



## mrawesome421

Over priced but here's something to look at. http://www.ledlightingkit.com/

Personally I would just buy a cheap LED and stick behind the monitor but you want it remote controlled so....


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I currently use this from IKEA:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/

They also have a few other versions:

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80192378/
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60192355/

Only thing is they don't have an option for batteries.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*
> 
> I currently use this from IKEA:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50192365/
> 
> They also have a few other versions:
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80192378/
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60192355/
> 
> Only thing is they don't have an option for batteries.


I'm not into those kinds of lights but I know people were sharing that light strip set in the "Official picture of your office / computer room" thread here on OCN.


----------



## KenLautner

This one: RGB color + Remote + 5Meter in size + $12 + (Not sure if batteries are supported but in images there is something which seems like 4 batteries could power it)


----------

